# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση πλοιων Baltic Ace Corvus J στη Βορεια Θάλασσα

## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Τέσσερις νεκροί από τη σύγκρουση πλοίων στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα**Σταμάτησαν εξαιτίας της κακοκαιρίας οι έρευνες για τους επτά αγνοούμενους μέλη του πληρώματος πλοίου που μετέφερε αυτοκίνητα το οποίο βυθίστηκε όταν συγκρούστηκε με φορτηγό πλοίο στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, ανακοίνωσε η ολλανδική ακτοφυλακή.
*
Οι έρευνες σταμάτησαν στις 02:00 τοπική ώρα και θα επαναληφθούν αργότερα, αλλά οι πιθανότητες να βρεθούν ζωντανοί οι αγνοούμενοι είναι σχεδόν μηδενικές, δήλωσαν οι αρχές.

Στο πλοίο Baltic Ace που είχε νηολογηθεί στις Μπαχάμες επέβαιναν συνολικά 24 άνθρωποι. Δεκατρείς διασώθηκαν και τέσσερις έχασαν τη ζωή τους.

Τα δύο πλοία συγκρούστηκαν ανοικτά της επαρχίας Ζέελαντ της νοτιοδυτικής Ολλανδίας.

Το Corvus J, νηολογίου Κύπρου, υπέστη μικρές ζημιές.

Από εφημερίδα Έθνος

----------


## BULKERMAN

http://www.tradewindsnews.com/casual...ltic-ace-sinks

Κάποιες λεπτομέρειες επί του θέματος.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό που παρατηρώ απο το Marine Traffic είναι οτι το Baltic Ace δέν είχε αλλάξει ταχύτητα 18,8 (!) και πορεία την στιγμή την σύγκρουσης... Και μην ακούω για κακο καιρό κτλ γιατι αυτά δεν δικαιολογούν τους κακούς χειρισμούς. Για το κονταινεραδικο δεν μπορω να πω κατι γιατι δεν βγαζει πορείες και ταχύτητες το σύστημα. Κρίμα για τον κόσμο που χάθηκε για ακόμα μια φορα απο λάθη στούς χειρισμούς

----------


## Express Pigasos

εν τω μεταξυ στο shipspotting δειχνει σαν owner/manager την Ελληνικη Stamco που μανατζαρει και αλλα τετοια πλοια...Βεβαια στο equasis την αναφερει πως διατηρει μονο το ISM...πως δεν το πιασανε τα Ελληνικα ΜΜΕ??

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αυτό που παρατηρώ απο το Marine Traffic είναι οτι το Baltic Ace δέν είχε αλλάξει ταχύτητα 18,8 (!) και πορεία την στιγμή την σύγκρουσης... Και μην ακούω για κακο καιρό κτλ γιατι αυτά δεν δικαιολογούν τους κακούς χειρισμούς. Για το κονταινεραδικο δεν μπορω να πω κατι γιατι δεν βγαζει πορείες και ταχύτητες το σύστημα. Κρίμα για τον κόσμο που χάθηκε για ακόμα μια φορα απο λάθη στούς χειρισμούς


Απόστολε για δες εδώ...

http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/742...istorical-Data

----------


## Apostolos

Το τσίμπησαν και τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ

Δυστηχώς για ακόμα μία φορά βλέπουμε σύγκρουση με τα ίδια ακριβώς δεδομένα... Ο φυλάσσον δεν αλλάζει αρχικά πορεία (Convus J) σε μέτρια απόσταση αλλάζει πορεία (σχετικά έντονη μπορώ να πώ) αλλα το Baltic Ace προτειμά να αλλάξει πορεία προς τα Αριστερά και χωρις απ ότι φαίνετε απο το βίντεο κανένα να μην αλλάζει ουσιαστηκα ταχύτητα. Δέν θα αναλύσουμε τους κανόνες ΔΚΑΣ που καταπατήθηκαν, αφού οι γνώστες ξέρουν. Ειναι κρίμα γιατι ξανά και ξανά βλέπουμε λάθη του παρελθόντως... Η εκπαίδευση ειναι το πάν αλλα ακόμα και σήμερα οι εταιρίες δεν επενδύουν σ αυτήν...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε το βίντεο για να καταλάβουμε το παραπάνω μήνυμα του Απόστολου.



Σύμφωνα με όσα μετέδωσε το BBC *εδώ* βρέθηκε και πέμπτο πτώμα και οι άλλοι έξι που αγνοούνται πρέπει να είναι νεκροί αφού με τις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες της θάλασσας είναι σχεδόν σίγουρος ο θάνατος από υποθερμία.για κάποιον που έχει πέσει στη θάλασσα.

----------

